# Το νήμα του Αστερίξ



## daeman (Oct 29, 2009)

Επειδή ο κοντούλης, τετραπέρατος Γαλάτης, που διασκέδασε και μόρφωσε τόσες γενιές από την πρώτη του εμφάνιση το 1959 στο Pilote, κλείνει σήμερα τα 50 του χρόνια, για τα γενέθλιά του οργανώνονται εορταστικές εκδηλώσεις σε όλο τον κόσμο και στην Ελλάδα (http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.texnes&id=88928, http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=84360) και, απ' ό,τι βλέπω, αρκετοί εδώ χρησιμοποιούμε τις εύστοχες, δηκτικές ατάκες του όποτε οι περιστάσεις το απαιτούν, ορίστε ένα νήμα αφιερωμένο στον Αστερίξ, τον Οβελίξ και τους άλλους κατοίκους του γαλατικού χωριού, στους επισκέπτες του και όσους συνάντησαν στα απολαυστικά ταξίδια τους στον τότε γνωστό (και όχι μόνο) κόσμο, στα κατορθώματά τους και τις πάντα επίκαιρες ρήσεις τους.




 
Για το γλωσσικό/μεταφραστικό του θέματος: http://www.asterix-obelix.nl/ (όπου, ανάμεσα σε πολλές άλλες γλώσσες και διαλέκτους, περιλαμβάνεται και η οξιτανική 

*Χρόνια πολλά, Αστερίξ!*


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2009)

Οι ελληνικοί τίτλοι, στις εκδόσεις Μαμούθ:
http://www.mamouthcomix.gr/asterix/

Έχω διαβάσει όλα τα κλασικά τεύχη στα ελληνικά, τα γαλλικά και τα αγγλικά, και πραγματικά πιστεύω ότι θα άξιζε να γίνει μια σύγκριση της απόδοσης των λογοπαιγνίων σε διάφορες γλώσσες. Μεταφραστής των πρώτων τευχών της ελληνικής έκδοσης ήταν ο Κώστας Ταχτσής.


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2009)

Και μια από τις ωραίες σελίδες της Εγκυκλοπαίδειας του Αστερίξ:
http://www.asterix.com/encyclopedia/characters/

Επίσης:
Ενδιαφέρον ελληνικό δημοσίευμα της 22/10/09:
http://www.in2life.gr/features/notes/articles/174042/article.aspx?singlepage=1

Ανάλυση των λογοπαιγνίων κ.λπ. των αγγλικών μεταφράσεων:
http://asterix.openscroll.org/

Τα προβλήματα της μετάφρασης προς τα αγγλικά:
http://www.literarytranslation.com/usr/downloads/workshops/asterix.pdf


----------



## crystal (Oct 29, 2009)

Και το σημερινό λογότυπο της Google, που μου έφτιαξε το κέφι το πρωί που το είδα. :)


----------



## Elsa (Oct 29, 2009)

*Πωσοδήποτε!* 

(πενηντάρισε κιόλας... κι ούτε μια ρυτίδα... τσ, τσ, τσ!)


----------



## Marinos (Oct 29, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μεταφραστής των πρώτων τευχών της ελληνικής έκδοσης ήταν ο Κώστας Ταχτσής.



Δικά του είναι, λοιπόν, τα «κβο βάντις παληκάρι, αγκαλιά με το σκουτάρι»;


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2009)

Ο Ταχτσής πρέπει να έκανε τα δύο πρώτα, των εκδόσεων Ψαρόπουλος (πριν τα πάρει το Μαμούθ, το 1980). Η ατάκα που λες πρέπει να είναι από τη _Ασπίδα της Αρβέρνης_ (Νο 19), άρα ο μεταφραστής θα ήταν ο Αργύρης Χιόνης. Όχι, δεν θυμάμαι εγώ τίποτα από αυτά. Έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο έκανα. Στα κοντά 40 χρόνια που έχουν περάσει από τότε που τα διάβαζα θυμάμαι μόνο ότι ενθουσιαζόμουν με τις εύστοχες αποδόσεις των λογοπαιγνίων.

Στη Βικιπαίδεια


----------



## daeman (Oct 29, 2009)

Απ' ό,τι διαβάζω εδώ http://www.asterix-obelix.nl/ (αν κατάλαβα καλά) έχει δίκιο ο Νίκελ, ο Ταχτσής έκανε τα δύο πρώτα τεύχη εκείνης της σειράς:


A previous edition was published by Anglo Hellenic Agency. Titles marked below by * are different from the corresponding Mamouth Comix titles. The first two books of the Anglo-Hellenic series were translated by Kostas Tahtsis, the famous writer, see 'Dargaud' cover below. Although the translation was not changed, the books now carry the name of the later translator. 
Ο Αστερίξ και ο μάγος [19]* (1978)
Η κατοικία των θεών [17] (1978)






Και τα δυο τα είχα αγοράσει τότε από το υστέρημα του γυμνασιόπαιδου της εποχής (υστέρημα γιατί στερούμουν το καθημερινό σχολικό δεκατιανό για να συγκεντρώσω το απαραίτητο τίμημα), αλλά μου τα στέρησε η αφελής ευκολία με την οποία τα δάνειζα τότε σε "φίλους", γαμωτοφελεκιμουμέσα! 

Και εγεννήθη υμίν τοις εν τη Λεξιλογία κομιξολόγοις νέος κλάδος μελέτης, πεδίον δόξης διπλόφαρδόν τε και λαμπρόφαιδρον, η Αστεριξολογία!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 29, 2009)

Και από σκακιστική οπτική γωνία εδώ.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 29, 2009)

Δόκτωρ, μου άρεσε ο (τεχνικός, εσωτερικός, πώς να τον πω; ) τίτλος της ανάρτησης! (Chessterix)


----------



## daeman (Oct 29, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και από σκακιστική οπτική γωνία εδώ.


 
Έτσι, χωρίς ν' ανοίξω τα κιτάπια, δεν θυμάμαι σε κάποιο τεύχος να παίζουν σκάκι (και τα θυμάμαι αρκετά καλά, μετά από τόσα χρόνια και τόσες αναγνώσεις). Θα το ερευνήσω και θα σου στείλω εικόνα, αν βρω.




Στο μεταξύ, ένα σμάιλιξ, από τη συλλογή που βρήκα εδώ (ευχαριστώ, Νίκελ, για την αφορμή να τα βρω και υπόσχομαι ότι δεν θα το παρακάνω με τα smilix .


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 29, 2009)

Μερσί, αλλά φοβάμαι κι εγώ ότι δεν υπάρχει (αλλιώς δεν θα την ξέχναγα, όπως δεν ξεχνιέται το ντέρμπι του Λούκι Λουκ με την Ντόλι).


----------



## Elsa (Oct 29, 2009)

Υπάρχει όμως αυτό:


----------



## jglenis (Oct 29, 2009)

Να σας πω επίσης, σε περίπτωση που δεν το έχετε ανακαλύψει ακόμη, ότι Αστερίξ μπορείτε να διαβάζετε πλέον και στον υπολογιστή σας. Τα ελληνικά τεύχη υπάρχουν εδώ (όπου υπάρχουν και πλείστα άλλα ενδιαφέροντα) και τα αγγλικά εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2009)

Κέρδισε ένας λεγεωνάριος την ασπίδα της Αρβέρνης σε τυχερό παιχνίδι και, επιστρέφοντας στο στρατόπεδο, πέφτει πάνω σε μεθυσμένο εκατόνταρχο, ο οποίος τον ρωτά:

VOUS, LÀ-BAS! QUO VADIS, MON GAILLARD?

Στον μαμουθικό Αστερίξ (το οποίο δεν έχει πουθενά όνομα μεταφραστή!) η μετάφραση λέει:

Ε, ΛΕΒΕΝΤΗ! QUO VADIS; 

Και αποκάτω σε υποσημείωση εξηγείται το «Quo vadis». Πουθενά το αριστουργηματικό «Κβο βάντις, παλικάρι, αγκαλιά με το σκουτάρι;». Οπότε αναζητούνται επειγόντως τα παλιότερα Αστερίξ για πιντιεφάρισμα!


----------



## Marinos (Oct 30, 2009)

Πλάκα έχει και το λατινικό ανέκδοτο από όπου προήλθε το diem perdidi, ένα καρέ πριν. Το κάναμε στο σχολείο, θυμάμαι. Με τον παπαγάλο, μάινα, κοράκι γουατέβερ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2009)

Φρόντισε να το θυμηθείς γιατί τα ιντερνετικά κιτάπια δεν έχουν χάζι...

Atque etiam recordatus quondam super cenam, quod nihil cuiquam toto die praestitisset, memorabilem illam meritoque laudatam vocem edidit: "Amici, diem perdidi."

One evening at dinner, realizing that he had done nobody any favour throughout the entire day, he spoke these memorable words: "My friends, I have wasted a day."

(Από τον βίο του Τίτου, κατά Σουητώνιο)
http://penelope.uchicago.edu/Thayer/L/Roman/Texts/Suetonius/12Caesars/Titus*.html
http://penelope.uchicago.edu/Thayer/E/Roman/Texts/Suetonius/12Caesars/Titus*.html


----------



## Marinos (Oct 30, 2009)

Α, τότε κάνω λάθος. Αλλά και το ανέκδοτο έχει πλάκα: κάποιος προσπαθούσε και πέτυχε, μετά από μήνες και μήνες δουλειάς, να μάθει το κοράκι του να λέει "Ave Caesar imperator". Μέχρι να το μάθει όμως, κάθε βράδυ έσβηνε το καντήλι με το λάδι απογοητευμένος, λέγοντας "Diem et oleum perdidi" («τζάμπα η μέρα και το λάδι μου»). Με τα πολλά, το κοράκι έμαθε το ποίημα, οπότε το παρουσίασε στον αυτοκράτορα. Εκείνος άκουσε το Ave Caesar, δεν εντυπωσιάστηκε όμως. Οπότε το κοράκι κάνει: "Diem et oleum perdidi".
Αν κάποιος ήταν Γ΄ Λυκείου γύρω στο '90 και έχει πρόχειρο το βιβλίο λατινικών, ας επιβεβαιώσει και ας μας πει και την πηγή. :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2009)

Α, μάλιστα: "Oleum et operam perdidi".

Cum Octavianus post victoriam Actiacam Romam rediret, homo quidam ei occurrit corvum tenens; eum instituerat haec dicere: “Ave, Caesar, victor imperator“. Caesaris multum interfuit corvum emere; itaque viginti milibus sestertium eum emit. Id exemplum sutorem quondam incitavit, ut corvum doceret parem salutationem. Diu operam frustra impendebat; quotiescumque avis non respondebat, sutor dicere solebat “oleum et operam perdidi“. Tandem corvus salutationem didicit et sutor, cupidus pecniae, Caesari attulit. Audita salutatione Caesar dixit: “Domi satis salutationum talium audio“. Tum venit corvo in mentem verborum domini sui: “Oleum et operam perdidi“. Ad haec verba Augustus risit emitque avem tanti, quanti nullam adhuc emerat.

Ένας προσπαθούσε να μάθει το κοράκι του να λέει “Άβε , Καίσαρα”. Αλλά αυτό πεισματικά κράταγε το στόμα του κλειστό. Τότε ο ίδιος αναφωνούσε συχνά “το λάδι (για το λυχνάρι) και τον κόπο μου έχασα.” Όταν ο Καίσαρας πήγε σπίτι του, το πουλί δεν τον χαιρέτησε. Καθώς λοιπόν αποσυρόταν απογοητευμένος, άκουσε το πουλί να λέει την ίδια φράση : “Oleum et operam perdidi”
(Από μπλογκ)

Είναι εκπληκτικό τι θυμάστε από το σχολείο!


----------



## Marinos (Oct 30, 2009)

Ναι, αλλά τη λατινική φράση τη θυμόμουν λάθος! Αντίθετα με κάτι μπαρμπάδες σε ένα χωριό της Πίνδου, που ξεκινούσαν με το "Regina rosas amat" και δεν σταματούσαν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2009)

Marinos said:


> Ναι, αλλά τη λατινική φράση τη θυμόμουν λάθος! Αντίθετα με κάτι μπαρμπάδες σε ένα χωριό της Πίνδου, που ξεκινούσαν με το "Regina rosas amat" και δεν σταματούσαν.



Και βάρδα μη σου τύχει Γερμανός φιλόλογος παλιάς κοπής να σε πιάσει στο «άνdρα μόι ένεπε μόιζα πολούτροπον...» :) (εγώ κρατάω πάντα σε ετοιμότητα καμιά δεκαριά στίχους Φάουστ για να του βγω στην κόντρα και να του ξεφύγω...)


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2009)

Αυτά ήταν πριν από το Ίντερνετ, τότε που ασκούσαμε τη μνήμη μας. Τώρα μπορείς να του αραδιάσεις ένα κατεβατό συνδέσμους...

Άντε, τα λέμε (πολύ) αργότερα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 30, 2009)

nickel said:


> [...]
> Στον μαμουθικό Αστερίξ (το οποίο δεν έχει πουθενά όνομα μεταφραστή!) η μετάφραση λέει:
> 
> Ε, ΛΕΒΕΝΤΗ! QUO VADIS;
> ...


 
Δεν το βρήκαμε, προς το παρόν, αλλά το έχουμε καταγράψει, το χρησιμοποιούμε και δεν το ξεχνάμε το εξαιρετικό "παλικάρι, αγκαλιά με το σκουτάρι".

Αντιγράφω από το εσώφυλλο του τεύχους:
_Η ασπίδα της Αρβέρνης_ (Νο 19)
ΜΑΜΟΥΘΚΟΜΙΞ, 1991
Μετάφραση: Ιρένε Μαραντέι

Όσο για τις μεταφράσεις του Ταχτσή, στα εσώφυλλα των δύο αυτών τευχών από τις εκδόσεις Μαμούθ γράφει:
_Ο μάντης_ (Νο 8)
ΜΑΜΟΥΘΚΟΜΙΞ, 1990
Μετάφραση: Ιρένε Μαραντέι

_Η κατοικία των θεών_ (Νο 7)
ΜΑΜΟΥΘΚΟΜΙΞ, 1990
Μετάφραση: Ιρένε Μαραντέι

Δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει αυτό που βρήκα και παραθέτω παραπάνω (βλ. ποστ #8: Although the translation was not changed, the books now carry the name of the later translator.), αλλά επειδή το ΣΚ θα το περάσω με φίλο φανατικό αστεριξολόγο, που παλιότερα τουλάχιστον θυμόταν μέχρι και τους αριθμούς σελίδων όπου εμφανιζόταν κάθε καρέ και κάθε ατάκα, θα εντρυφήσουμε με χαρά στο ζήτημα και ίσως καταφέρουμε να διαπιστώσουμε αν πράγματι οι μεταφράσεις της Μαμούθ γι' αυτά τα 2 τεύχη είναι αυτές που πρωτοδιαβάσαμε, του Ταχτσή, δηλαδή.



nickel said:


> Αυτά ήταν πριν από το Ίντερνετ, τότε που ασκούσαμε τη μνήμη μας. Τώρα μπορείς να του αραδιάσεις ένα κατεβατό συνδέσμους...
> Άντε, τα λέμε (πολύ) αργότερα.


Φαντάζομαι τη σκηνή (θα μου επιτρέψεις, Δρ, να προτιμήσω προφορά με γ αντί για ρ, πιο αστεία για τη λαδιά μου):

-Άνdγα μόι ένεπε μόιζα πολούτγοπον...
-Έιτς τι τι πι άνω κάτω τελεία διπλή κάθετος γουγουγου* τελεία άιναμ τελεία κομ κάθετος φάουστ κάθετος ίντεξ τελεία έιτς τι εμ ελ (http://www.einam.com/faust/index.html) 

*ή βεβεβε ή όπως αλλιώς τέλος πάντων προτιμάει ο καθείς.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 30, 2009)

Άχρηστη πληροφορία της ημέρας: Η Ιρένε Μαραντέι είναι η κόρη της Ροζίτας Σώκου.


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2009)

daeman said:


> [...]
> Όσο για τις μεταφράσεις του Ταχτσή, στα εσώφυλλα των δύο αυτών τευχών από τις εκδόσεις Μαμούθ γράφει:
> _Ο μάντης_ (Νο 8)
> ΜΑΜΟΥΘΚΟΜΙΞ, 1990
> ...


 
Αφού ξαναδιάβασα άλλη μια φορά τα δύο επίμαχα τεύχη από τις εκδόσεις Μαμούθ, με τη δέουσα επιμέλεια, καταλήγω ότι στο τεύχος _Η Κατοικία των Θεών _- κρίνοντας και από την εξαιρετική ποιότητά της - στην έκδοση του 1990 χρησιμοποιήθηκε μάλλον* αυτούσια η μετάφραση του Ταχτσή που είχα πρωτοδιαβάσει (και ματαξαναμαναδιαβάσει, μέχρι να χάσω εκείνο το τεύχος), εκτός ίσως από κάποιες μικροαλλαγές σε ονόματα, όχι των βασικών ηρώων πάντως. 
Για το τεύχος _Ο Μάντης_, όμως, δεν μπορώ να καταλήξω με κάποια βεβαιότητα, αν και υποψιάζομαι ότι εδώ παραλλάχτηκε αρκετά η αρχική μετάφραση του Ταχτσή, κρίνοντας από κάποιες άστοχες επιλογές και μερικά συντακτικά και ορθογραφικά λάθη - όχι βέβαια στις λέξεις που τότε γράφονταν *_αλλοιώς_ (για παράδειγμα. Παρεμπ, ο γκούγκλης δίνει _αλλιώς:_ 1.450.000 ευρήματα, _αλλοιώς: _57.900, _αλλέως: _18.900. Πολλοί δεν είναι αυτοί που το γράφουν ακόμη αλλοιωμένο.

*γιατί η σύγκριση έγινε με βάση ό,τι θυμάμαι μετά από 30 χρόνια.

Έχει κανείς τα παλιά τεύχη των εκδόσεων Ψαρόπουλος, να μας λύσει την απορία;


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2009)

Όσοι διαμένουν στο ΗΒ* και θέλουν μια ευκαιρία να κερδίσουν και τα 34 τεύχη του Αστερίξ, αγγλιστί βεβαίως, μπορούν να πάρουν μέρος στον διαγωνισμό (κλήρωση, ουσιαστικά, με τόσο εύκολες ερωτήσεις) που διοργανώνει το Book Depository Blog. Πληροφορίες εδώ: http://www.bookdepository.co.uk/blo...erix_Comp&utm_campaign=Newsletter-November-09

Βιαστείτε, η προθεσμία λήγει στις 30 του Νοέμβρη!

Στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο (UK), ντε. Καμία σχέση με αυτόν εδώ τον παλιό γνωστό ΗΒ :


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2010)

Ποικίλα Αστεριξοκεντρικά σχόλια συγκεντρώθηκαν και σε νήμα του Σαραντάκου με αφορμή μία φράση. (Είπαμε, είναι τρελοί αυτοί οι Ρωμιοί.)

http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/02/02/venividivici/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 25, 2010)

Και μια φίλαθλη αναφορά

Αστερίξ-Παναθηναϊκός 3-0


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 25, 2010)

Έχω στη συλλογή μου σχεδόν όλα τα τεύχη του Αστερίξ, ορισμένα εκ των οποίων είναι του Ψαρόπουλου. Συμπτωματικά και αυτό που αναφέρατε πιο πάνω, με τον τίτλο όμως ''ο Μάγος''. Και μάλιστα το όνομα του Ταχτσή αναγράφεται στο εξώφυλλο (και εσώφυλλο ωστόσο). Αν θέλετε μπορώ να το σκανάρω! Για οποιαδήποτε απορία, let me know!


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2010)

Δεν χρειάζεται να γίνω σαφέστερος, ε; Θα σε λατρέψει ολόκληρη κοινότητα.


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 25, 2010)

Ιδού! 







|



(Πατήστε πάνω στα εικονίδια για μεγαλύτερη εικόνα.)

Νίκελ, το _''κβο βάντις παληκάρι, αγκαλιά με το σκουτάρι_'' σε ποιό τεύχος είναι? Για να το ψάξω....


----------



## Elsa (Feb 25, 2010)

Από την "Ασπίδα της Αρβέρνης", θαρρώ...
(παίρνω πόζα σαν τον Νίκελ και περιμένω!)


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2010)

JimAdams said:


> Νίκελ, το _''κβο βάντις παλικάρι, αγκαλιά με το σκουτάρι_'' σε ποιο τεύχος είναι? Για να το ψάξω....



11. Le Bouclier Arverne - Η ασπίδα της Αρβέρνης


----------



## JimAdams (Feb 25, 2010)

Την ''ασπίδα της Αρβέρνης'' την έχω απο Μαμουθκομιξ. Έχει το ''λεβέντη ,κβο βάντις''. Κλαψ!


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2010)

Τα σουλούπωσα όλα.

Ταχτσής να 'ναι κι ό,τι να 'ναι. Θα κάνουμε μελέτη.


----------



## Bella (Feb 25, 2010)

Η σελίδα με την ατάκα "κβο βάντις παλικάρι..." είναι αναρτημένη σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ (όπου επίσης συζητούν για τις εκπληκτικές μεταφράσεις του Αστερίξ, αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς ακριβώς να τη μεταφέρω εδώ...


----------



## Bella (Feb 26, 2010)

Να τη:http://www.greekcomics.gr/forums/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=10553 
Είναι από το greekcomics, φόρουμ για μανιακούς κομιξάδες.


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2010)

Bella said:


> δεν ξέρω πώς ακριβώς να τη μεταφέρω εδώ...


Η σελίδα εκείνου του φόρουμ είναι κλειστή, δηλαδή δεν μπορείς να δεις ή να πάρεις το συνημμένο αν δεν γραφτείς μέλος. Για να μην αναγκαστούμε όλοι οι περίεργοι να περάσουμε τέτοια διαδικασία για να δούμε τη σελίδα, ιδού τι πρέπει να κάνεις.
1. Σώζεις τη φωτογραφία στο δίσκο σου. Συνήθως με δεξί κλικ επάνω της και _Save image as_ (μην ξεχάσεις πού την έσωσες). Φρόντισε να σώσεις τη φωτογραφία και όχι κάποιο εικονίδιο ή άσχετο σύνδεσμο.
2. Πηγαίνεις εδώ: http://imageshack.us/ , πατάς Browse, βρίσκεις τη φωτογραφία στο δίσκο σου και την ανεβάζεις εκεί πατώντας Upload now.
3. Όταν θα έχει ανέβει εκεί, αντιγράφεις το Direct link και το χρησιμοποιείς για να συμπληρώσεις το πλαίσιο που εμφανίζεται στο μήνυμά σου εδώ όταν θα πατήσεις το



για να δώσεις σύνδεσμο σε εικόνα.


----------



## Bella (Feb 26, 2010)

Κάνω και resize?


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2010)

Παραπάνω, αυτό που έκανα στα εξώφυλλα του JimAdams ήταν το εξής, για να μην κουράζεται όποιος ανοίγει τη σελίδα:
Έφτιαξα μικρές εικόνες για να προβληθούν εδώ και, όταν πατούσες επάνω τους, σε πήγαιναν σε διαφορετική σελίδα / καρτέλα με την πλήρη εικόνα.


```
[TABLE][URL="http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/2442/asterixfront.jpg"][IMG]http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=560&stc=1&d=1267122532[/IMG][/URL] | [URL="http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/6122/asterixeso.jpg"][IMG]http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=561&stc=1&d=1267122532[/IMG][/URL][/TABLE]
```

Ίσως να δίνει το Imageshack τέτοια επιλογή μέσω thumbnail. Η δική μου διαδικασία είναι λίγο πιο περίπλοκη (βλ. κώδικα). Πάντως, αν αφήσεις εδώ τη μεγάλη εικόνα, το πρόγραμμα προσαρμόζει μόνο του το μέγεθός της. Τέλος, η πιο διακριτική προσέγγιση: βάζουμε την εικόνα σαν σύνδεσμο σελίδας, δηλ. στο πλαίσιο του



.


----------



## Bella (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2010)

Εδώ ένα μικρό αφιέρωμα στις μεταφράσεις της παραπάνω σελίδας.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 3, 2010)

Και μια έκθεση σχετική με τον Αστερίξ, στη Σαλονίκη!
Από τα ΝΕΑ:
_Ο 50άρης Αστερίξ μιλάει «σαν ίσος προς ίσον» με τα ρωμαϊκά αγάλματα στο Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο Θεσσαλονίκης 
Υπόγεια αίθουσα του Αρχαιολογικού Μουσείου Θεσσαλονίκης. Κινούμενα πάνελ, προθήκες, μια βιντεο-οθόνη (μπροστά της κάθονται οκλαδόν δεκάδες παιδιά, στην οθόνη προβάλλονται ταινίες με τον «Αστερίξ»), μια γυάλινη προθήκη και στο εσωτερικό της λίγα από τα πρωτότυπα τεύχη του «Αστερίξ» και μια γκρίζα παλιά γραφομηχανή Royal με μια σημείωση: «Είμαι η γραφομηχανή που με τη βοήθεια μου ο Rene Goscinny έγραψε τις περισσότερες ιστορίες του Αστερίξ». 
Είναι η πρωτότυπη έκθεση για τα 50ά γενέθλια του περίφημου γαλλικού κόμικς που συνδιοργανώνει το Γαλλικό Ινστιτούτο Θεσσαλονίκης και το Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο της πόλης.
[...] _

Ζηλέψατε; Μην βιαστείτε να κάνετε βαλίτσες! Στο τέλος του άρθρου, διαβάζουμε:

_Η αίθουσα της ρωμαϊκής περιόδου- και του Αστερίξ στη Θεσσαλονίκη στο Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο Θεσσαλονίκης, παρά την πρωτοτυπία και τα εγκαίνιά της, είναι κλειστή! Διότι, σύμφωνα με τους υπευθύνους, δεν υπάρχει ικανός αριθμός φυλάκων, καθώς οι υπάρχοντες μετατάχθηκαν (όπως και ορισμένοι από το Μουσείο Βυζαντινού Πολιτισμού) για την εύρυθμη λειτουργία του Μουσείου Λευκού Πύργου. Το οποίο ήταν κλειστό από την Πρωτοχρονιά, οπότε και έληξαν οι συμβάσεις των προηγούμενων και αναμένεται (ακόμη...) η πρόσληψη νέων. «Είναι τρελοί αυτοί οι αρχαιολόγοι», που λέει κι ο Αστερίξ στην έκθεση... 
_


----------



## Chimera (Mar 3, 2010)

Elsa said:


> _ Διότι, σύμφωνα με τους υπευθύνους, δεν υπάρχει ικανός αριθμός φυλάκων, καθώς οι υπάρχοντες μετατάχθηκαν (όπως και ορισμένοι από το Μουσείο Βυζαντινού Πολιτισμού) για την εύρυθμη λειτουργία του Μουσείου Λευκού Πύργου. Το οποίο ήταν κλειστό από την Πρωτοχρονιά, οπότε και έληξαν οι συμβάσεις των προηγούμενων και αναμένεται (ακόμη...) η πρόσληψη νέων. _



Εεεε, ναι!!! Δεν παλευόμαστε με τίποτα!!!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 2, 2010)

Δεν έχει αναφερθεί καθόλου εδώ (κι είναι κρίμα, καθότι αποτελεί εξίσου σημαντικό μέρος τής ιστορίας τού Αστερίξ στην Ελλάδα) το γεγονός ότι οι πρώτες ελληνικές εκδόσεις τού Αστερίξ χρονολογούνται δέκα ολόκληρα χρόνια νωρίτερα από εκείνες τής Anglo-Hellenic Agency. Εδώ μπορούμε να δούμε τη σύγκριση ενός τεύχους (_Ο Αστερίξ Ολυμπιονίκης_) στις τρεις ελληνικές εκδόσεις: http://www.asterix-obelix.nl/index.htm?hjh/dos-hellas.html

Αντιγράφω ένα σχετικό κείμενο, όπου μιλά ο πρώτος εκδότης τού Αστερίξ στην Ελλάδα (παντού έχω διατηρήσει την ορθογραφία τού πρωτοτύπου):

*Κ. Σπανός: Ο πρώτος εκδότης στα ελληνικά του Γαλλικού κόμικς «Ο Αστερίξ», (1968-1969)*

_Ο πολυαγαπητός μου φίλος Κωνσταντίνος Σπανός στο βιβλιοπωλείο τον, στην οδό Μαυρομιχάλη 7, μου παραχώρησε την παρακάτω συνέντευξη, την οποία παρουσιάζω στο πρώτο πρόσωπο χωρίς τις ερωτήσεις._

Γεννήθηκα στην Αθήνα. Πέρασα τα παιδικά μου χρόνια στην Πατησίων 86. Με το θάνατο του πατέρα μου Χαράλαμπου το 1967, ιδρυτή του εκδοτικού οίκου «Σπανός» και του βιβλιοπωλείου «Βιβλιόφιλων», γίνομαι στα 23 μου χρόνια ο διάδοχος του. Η επιθυμία μου ήταν να ανανεώσω τις επιχειρήσεις που κληρονόμησα. Ένας φίλος μου Γαλλομαθής μου διάβαζε με φανατισμό τα άλμπουμ του Αστερίξ στα Γαλλικά. Αυτός με ενθουσίασε και μου 'βαλε την ιδέα να εκδώσω κι εγώ στα Ελληνικά τον Αστερίξ.

Είναι η περίοδος της δικτατορίας του Παπαδόπουλου. Η μητέρα μου, Σοφία, η οποία είχε συνείδηση φιλελεύθερη, ασπάστηκε αυτή την ιδέα. Θεωρούσαμε τον Αστερίξ πολύ φιλελεύθερο και δημοκρατικό. Αποφάσισα λοιπόν να πάω στο Παρίσι να ζητήσω τα δικαιώματα.

Η συνάντηση έγινε στον εκδοτικό οίκο Νταργκώ. Η υποδοχή από τους Underzo και Goscinny ήταν πολύ καλή. Μου υποσχέθηκαν μάλιστα οικονομική βοήθεια, κυρίως στη διαφήμιση. Μου δώσανε τα δικαιώματα και τα φιλμς. Μου ζήτησαν να μην τα βγάλω αμέσως σε άλμπουμ, αλλά να μιμηθώ το «Pilote». Μετά να τα εκδώσω σε άλμπουμ. Είχα την υποχρέωση μόλις χρησιμοποιούσα τα φιλμς να τα στέλνω πίσω. Από το Παρίσι, μου έστελναν τα επόμενα φιλμς. Επίσης όφειλα να τους στέλνω και τη μετάφραση των κειμένων πριν τα δημοσιεύσω. Ποτέ όμως δε μου 'καναν καμία αλλαγή.

Επειδή ο κύριος όγκος του περιοδικού που θα εξέδιδα ήταν κομμάτια από τον Αστερίξ, αποφάσισα το περιοδικό να το ονομάσω «Αστερίξ» στα Ελληνικά και στα Γαλλικά. Το όνομα το κατέθεσα στο Υπουργείο Εμπορίου και το κατοχύρωσα. Ο υπότιτλος περιοδικού ήταν Εβδομαδιαίο εικονογραφημένο περιοδικό για μικρούς και μεγάλους.

Στις 5 Νοεμβρίου 1968, ημέρα Πέμπτη, κυκλοφόρησε στην Αθήνα, στην οδό Ιπποκράτους 6, το πρώτο τεύχος με το εντυπωσιακό τιράζ 45.000 αντιτύπων. Οι οκτώ πρώτες σελίδες από τις τριάντα έξι του πρώτου τεύχους, ήταν αφιερωμένες στο κόμικς «Ο Αστερίξ Ολυμπιονίκης», το οποίο ολοκληρώθηκε σε επτά τεύχη. Στο πρώτο τεύχος υπάρχει κι ένα άρθρο με τίτλο «Στην αρχαία πατρίδα του Αστερίξ», και μ' ένα σκίτσο, που παρουσιάζει τον Βερσινζετορίξ και στη λεζάντα τον παρομοιάζει με το Διγενή Ακρίτα.

Υπεύθυνος λιθογραφείου ήταν ο Ιωάννης Δαβερώνας. Μεταφραστής ο Δημήτρης Κωστελένος, συγγραφέας, δημοσιογράφος, βιβλιοκριτικός. Αρχισυντάκτες-επιμελητές στην αρχή ήταν ο Δημήτρης Σαπρανίδης, δημοσιογράφος και συγγραφέας και ο φίλος του Μιχαηλίδης, δημοσιογράφος. Από το 23ο τεύχος του περιοδικού ανέλαβε ο Γ. Φατούρος. Σύμβουλοι ήταν ο Γιώργος Καρφής, δημοσιογράφος, και ο Γιώργος Λαδάς, συγγραφέας. Εγώ δε, ο εκδότης, είχα την αποκλειστικότητα του κόμικς Αστερίξ για την Ελλάδα, με Copyright Εκδοτικού Οίκου Νταργκώ των Παρισίων!

Το τελευταίο τεύχος του περιοδικού «Αστερίξ», το εβδομηκοστό ένατο, κυκλοφόρησε στις 6 Μαΐου 1970. Δηλαδή, το περιοδικό κυκλοφόρησε ένα έτος και έξι μήνες ακριβώς.

Στο πεντηκοστό τρίτο τεύχος ο υπότιτλος έγινε: Το περιοδικό των νέων του 2000 και στο πεντηκοστό έβδομο: Το μεγαλύτερο εικονογραφημένο περιοδικό της Ευρώπης.

Ξεκινήσαμε με 45.000 τεύχη. Είχε δε μεγάλη απήχηση στα παιδιά όλης της Ελλάδας. Δημιουργήθηκαν πάνω από 100 λέσχες σ' ολόκληρη την Ελλάδα, με σκοπό τη διάδοση της ΑΣΤΕΡΙΞΟΦΙΛΙΑΣ, την επιμόρφωση και ψυχαγωγία των μελών.

Στο 5ο τεύχος στις 5 Δεκεμβρίου 1968 ιδρύεται η πρώτη λέσχη του Αστερίξ από σπουδαστές της Γαλλικής Ακαδημίας (Γαλλικό Ινστιτούτο Αθηνών) καθώς επίσης και στο Λεόντειο Λύκειο.

Μου έχει μείνει αξέχαστη η δεύτερη εκδρομή του «Αστερίξ». Στις 20 Ιουλίου 1968 γεμίσαμε ένα πούλμαν με Αστεριξόφιλους. Στα Μέγαρα μοιράσαμε φέιγ βολάν. Στην Κόρινθο συναντήσαμε και τους φίλους του Αστερίξ και παρελάσαμε στους κεντρικούς δρόμους, όπου σκορπίσαμε γέλιο και χαρά και μοιράσαμε αφίσες και φέιγ βολάν στους περαστικούς. Στο Αργός ο μικρός Παν. Παρασκευόπουλος χαιρέτησε τους εκδρομείς. Το ίδιο έγινε και στο Ναύπλιο, όπου ακολούθησε γεύμα στο τουριστικό περίπτερο. Στις 6 μ.μ. οι εκδρομείς ξεκινήσαμε για την Επίδαυρο, όπου παρακολουθήσαμε τη θεατρική παράσταση «Ηλέκτρα». Φανταστείτε τι αναμνήσεις μας άφησε αυτή η εκδρομή και πόση χαρά πήραμε!

Και στη Σύρο ιδρύθηκε Λέσχη στην Ομήρου 49, με ιδρυτικά μέλη τον Αργυράκη Χαρίλαο, τον Κριτσίνη Ευάγγελο, το Λεμονάκη Αντώνιο και τον Σπύρου Ιωάννη.

Σ' όλα τα μέλη στέλναμε ταυτότητα και σ' όλες τις λέσχες τη σφραγίδα, φέιγ βολάν και αφίσες.

Παρότι ήταν δικτατορία και οι συγκεντρώσεις απαγορεύονταν, οι Λέσχες των Αστεριξόφιλων δε συνάντησαν κανένα εμπόδιο. Η Λέσχη των Ιλισίων μάλιστα κυκλοφόρησε το Μάρτη του 1969 την εφημερίδα με τίτλο «Αστεριξονέα». [Αραγε υπάρχει κάποιο αντίτυπο;]

Ο έλεγχος, πριν από την έκδοση κάθε τεύχους, γινόταν από τη Δικτατορία. Δυσκολευτήκαμε πάρα πολύ όταν εκδώσαμε το εξώφυλλο του εικοστού τεύχους με ημερομηνία 20 Μαρτίου 1969, με τον Οβελίξ πάνω στην ελληνική σημαία. Τελικά όμως το πετύχαμε. Ήταν για μας μεγάλη επιτυχία την εποχή εκείνη. Ο Αστερίξ κι ο Οβελίξ να ατενίζουν το λάβαρο της 25ης Μαρτίου, που συμβόλιζε την ελευθερία.

Αφού έκλεισε το περιοδικό, τις ίδιες ιστορίες του Αστερίξ τις βγάλαμε σε δεκαπενθήμερα αυτοτελή άλμπουμ και κατόπιν σταματήσαμε.

Ήμουνα λοιπόν ο πρώτος εκδότης στα ελληνικά του Γαλλικού κόμικς «Ο Αστερίξ».

_Δημήτρης Β. Βαρθαλίτης Εφημ. «L' Echo Journal Franco-Hellenique» Νοέμβριος-Δεκέμβριος 2009_


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2011)

Homunculus & Magnumopus​...
Αυτή η δημοσίευση πάει κατευθείαν για βραβείο Ig Nobel ή τουλάχιστον έχει την υποψηφιότητα στο τσεπάκι και καλές πιθανότητες για διάκριση. Πάντως στο διαδίκτυο κυκλοφορεί σε αρκετές σελίδες. Η ημερομηνία δημοσίευσης, στις 7 Απριλίου φέτος, μου έβαλε ψύλλους στ' αυτιά για πρωταπριλιάτικο, αλλά τους τσάκωσα και τους τσάκισα (τους ψύλλους) αφού είναι δύσκολο αν όχι αδύνατο να γίνει πρωταπριλιάτικη φάρσα με επιστημονική δημοσίευση.

Αντιγράφω όλη την περίληψη από το PubMed γιατί αξίζει τον κόπο τα γέλια :
Acta Neurochir (Wien). 2011 Jun;153(6):1351-5; discussion 1355. Epub 2011 Apr 7.
*Traumatic brain injuries in illustrated literature: experience from a series of over 700 head injuries in the Asterix comic books.*
Kamp MA, Slotty P, Sarikaya-Seiwert S, Steiger HJ, Hänggi D.
Source: Department for Neurosurgery, Heinrich-Heine-University Düsseldorf, Moorenstraße 5, 40225, Düsseldorf, Germany. 

*Abstract*
...
*BACKGROUND*: The goal of the present study was to analyze the epidemiology and specific risk factors of traumatic brain injury (TBI) in the Asterix illustrated comic books. Among the illustrated literature, TBI is a predominating injury pattern.
...
*METHODS*: A retrospective analysis of TBI in all 34 Asterix comic books was performed by examining the initial neurological status and signs of TBI. Clinical data were correlated to information regarding the trauma mechanism, the sociocultural background of victims and offenders, and the circumstances of the traumata, to identify specific risk factors.
...
*RESULTS*: Seven hundred and four TBIs were identified. The majority of persons involved were adult and male. The major cause of trauma was assault (98.8%). Traumata were classified to be severe in over 50% (GCS 3-8). Different neurological deficits and signs of basal skull fractures were identified. Although over half of head-injury victims had a severe initial impairment of consciousness, no case of death or permanent neurological deficit was found. The largest group of head-injured characters was constituted by Romans (63.9%), while Gauls caused nearly 90% of the TBIs. A helmet had been worn by 70.5% of victims but had been lost in the vast majority of cases (87.7%). In 83% of cases, TBIs were caused under the influence of a doping agent called "the magic potion".
...
*CONCLUSIONS*: Although over half of patients had an initially severe impairment of consciousness after TBI, no permanent deficit could be found. Roman nationality, hypoglossal paresis, lost helmet, and ingestion of the magic potion were significantly correlated with severe initial impairment of consciousness (p≤ 0.05)​


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2011)

And if you haven't had enough, you can always visit NCBI ROFL: http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/discoblog/category/ncbi-rofl/


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 23, 2011)

Κοίτα να δεις, ούτε που είχα πάρει χαμπάρι αυτό το νήμα! Όταν αναζητούσα μια ατάκα του Κακοφωνίξ, απευθύνθηκα στο φόρουμ Greek Comics. 
Βάζω εδώ το σύνδεσμο της συζήτησης, γιατί έχει ενδιαφέρον:
Κακοφωνίξ: πού τραγουδά το "Ω μουσακά"?

Επίσης μεταφέρω τα βασικά σημεία, και θα ανεβάσω εδώ και τις εικόνες, γιατί δεν μπορείτε να τις δείτε εκεί χωρίς λογκίν:

- Σε κάποιο τεύχος του Αστερίξ που δεν θυμάμαι, στις καινούριες μεταφράσεις της Μαμούθ Κόμιξ αν δεν απατώμαι, ο Κακοφωνίξ τραγουδά "Ω μουσακά, ω μουσακά, μουσακαδάκι με κιμά", και μια υποσημείωση στο σκίτσο λέει "Αυτή η μελωδία έγινε αργότερα γνωστή με τον τίτλο: When the Saints...".

- Το βρήκα! μόνο που λέει: "ω αγριογουρουνάκια, ω αγριογουρουνάκια, ω αγριογουρουνάκια που μου φέρνετε μεράκια..." και υποσημείωση: "Αυτή η μελωδία έφτασε μέχρι τις μέρες μας. μόνο που τα λόγια άλλαξαν κι'έγιναν: Oh when the Saints"..
Τεύχος "το δώρο του Καίσαρα" σελίδα 21. 

- ΑΘΑΝΑΤΟΣ ΨΑΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ IT IS! ΜΑΜΟΥΘ GOT PWNED!
Εμένα πάντως το μυαλό μου δεν είχε πάει στον Louis, αλλά στο Ω Έλατο τότε.

- πάρτε τώρα το πρωτότυπο γαλλικό (marcassin είναι το μικρό αγριογούρουνο. στη Μαμούθ δεν μπόρεσαν να κάνουν ελεύθερη απόδοση των γαλλικών αστερίξ, αλλά κλειδώθηκαν στην πιστή μετάφραση (η οποία φυσικά χάνει))

και την αγγλική μετάφραση (όπου έκαναν ελεύθερη απόδοση και για να γίνει αστείο πρέπει να διαβάσει κανείς και το επόμενο καρέ αλλά και να γνωρίζει την ιστορία του τραγουδιού we shall overcome (wiki, youtube), κάτι που ομολογουμένως "δεσμεύει" την μετάφραση λίγο ως αστείο της εποχής. Αν και δεν είμαι αγγλοσάξωνας για να το αποτιμήσω πλήρως)

Και επειδή μερικοί μπορεί και να μην πιάνουν πλήρως το τι παίζεται ας τραγουδήσουν "ω μουσακά ω μουσακά μουσακαδάκι με κιμά" με αυτή εδώ τη μουσική και ας τραγουδήσουν "ω αγριογούρουνα" με την ίδια μουσική.


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2011)

Ωραία ιστορία. Και ο μεταφραστής με τα «αγριογουρουνάκια» ή δεν καταλάβαινε από μέτρο ή δεν είχε ιδέα από αμερικάνικη μουσική. Και επειδή δεν ξέρω ποια εκτέλεση είχες διαλέξει, μια και έβαλες χαλασμένο σύνδεσμο, να μια αγαπημένη μου.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyLjbMBpGDA

Μόλις διάβασα το λογοπαίγνιο, η μετάφραση που έκανα έλεγε «Ω γκουρουνίκ, ω γκουρουνίκ, ω γκούρου γκούρου γκούρου νικ...». Έτσι θυμάμαι ότι φώναζαν κάποιοι μαθητές κάποιον δάσκαλο Νίκο στα χρόνια που οι γκουρού ήταν στη μόδα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2011)

Το φίλτρο κράτησε μισόν αιώνα
ΤΟΥ ΜΑΝΩΛΗ ΠΙΜΠΛΗ

Στα 84 του, και μετά από έξι δεκαετίες σκληρής δουλειάς , ο Αλμπέρ Ουντερζό, που μαζί με τον αείμνηστο Ρενέ Γκοσινί δημιούργησαν το 1959 τον Αστερίξ, αποφάσισε να αποσυρθεί. Αποσύρεται εν μέσω ενός απρόσμενου κυνηγητού από την Εφορία και μιας δικαστικής διαμάχης με την κόρη του. Φρόντισε πάντως να δώσει μαγικό φίλτρο σε νέους κομίστες, ώστε οι ανυπότακτοι Γαλάτες του να παραμείνουν στη ζωή. [...]​
Συνέχεια στα σημερινά Νέα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 17, 2012)

...
*Alésia Museum and Archaeological Park, Alésia, 2003-2012
*
The scheme consists of two separate but related structures. One building is a museum located at the position of the Gauls during the siege at the top of the hill above the town. A second building is an interpretive center located at the Roman position in the fields below. The museum is built of stones, similar in look to the town buildings but with contemporary technology, and is buried partially into the hill so that from above it appears as an extension of the landscape. The interpretative center is built of wood, much as the Roman fortifications would have been at the time of the siege. The roof of the building is a garden planted with trees and grass, camouflaging the presence of the building when seen from the town above. A keen awareness of the surrounding landscape as it pertains to the historic battle is integral to the visitors’ experience. [...] 







Alésia Museum visitor center by Bernard Tschumi Architects


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2013)

Τα στρατόπεδα των Ρωμαίων γύρω από το χωριό του Αστερίξ:

Γαλλικά: Aquarium, Babaorum, Laudanum, Petibonum
Αγγλικά: Aquarium, Totorum, Laudanum, Compendium 
Ελληνικά: Ακουάριουμ, Μπαμπαόρουμ, Λάβδανουμ, Πετιμπόνουμ

(Πόσες χαμένες ευκαιρίες...)


----------



## SBE (Apr 10, 2013)

Ε, ναι, ειδικά αυτό το Πετιμπόνουμ, δεν μπορούσε τουλάχιστον να γίνει Πτιμπέρουμ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 10, 2013)

nickel said:


> Τα στρατόπεδα των Ρωμαίων γύρω από το χωριό του Αστερίξ:


Και όχι Καρακόρουμ :), όπως συζητούσαν πριν από λίγο οι ραδιοπαραγωγοί στον Βήμα ΦΜ...


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2013)

Ωραία, μογγολικά με λατινική κατάληξη...
Καρακόρουμ: http://www.ygeiaonline.gr/index.php?option=com_k2&view=item&id=26644:karakoroym
Karakorum: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karakorum


----------



## daeman (Apr 10, 2013)

nickel said:


> Τα στρατόπεδα των Ρωμαίων γύρω από το χωριό του Αστερίξ:
> 
> Γαλλικά: Aquarium, Babaorum, Laudanum, Petibonum
> Αγγλικά: Aquarium, Totorum, Laudanum, Compendium
> ...



Και πόσοι χαμένοι μπαμπάδες: Μπαμπαμερούμ, Σαβαρένουμ. "Quis pater tuus?!" :cheek:
Δεν είναι προτάσεις, φαντασιώσεις είναι. Για να προτείνουμ', θέλουμ' ινσπιράτουμ, όπως εκεί, για να μην τα κάνουμ' τρανσαλάτουμ.  Να ξεθολώσουμ' πρίμουμ, γιατί errare dumanum est (perseverare autem diabolicum), μια που σήμερα είναι του προβέρμπιουμ λατίνουμ τόρτουμ. Εράτουμ στο εράτουμ, θα δούμ' επιτέλους.


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2014)

...
*I say!*
*
Σημειώσεις πάνω σε μια μεταφρασμένη σελίδα του Αστερίξ*
*
Ο Αστερίξ σε νέα κατορθώματα*

*Lutetian = Λουτήσιο*


Camulodunum - Durovernum

Δε μ' αρέσει να ροζονάρουνε τς αμπλάς μου... Τι είπες; Δε σ' αρέσει η αδερφή μου;

Θαρρώ πως δα τς αρπάξουνε οι Ρωμαίοι (Ω Καταρινέτα μπέλα, τσι τσι)

Πωσοδήποτε! Ο πωστονλέν έχει δίκιο!

Τι ήχο κάνουν οι μπούφλες;

Ψυχολογικός πόλεμος - Η μάχη του χωριού

Νιώθω πεσμένος, μα πάρα πολύ πεσμένος.

Πρόσω και οι δύο.

ταμπλ ντοτ = table d'hôte

Περίεργο, ξαφνικά μου ήρθε μια επιθυμία για ψάρι σαβόρ.

Κι εγώ θα κρατήσω την αναπνοή μου ώσπου να σκάσω.

Αυτό είναι το γελαστό αγριογούρουνο; Αυτό δεν είναι ούτε ένα χαμογελάκι.

Λουκάνικα αρκουδοαίματος τηγανισμένα σε ξίγκι ούρου (με μέλι)

Πατάτες τηγανιτές; Χμμμ.

Και ακολουθεί μια αυστηρή δίαιτα βασισμένη σε νερόβραστα λαχανικά...

Les Douze travaux d'Astérix

Κλεοπάτρα Μπελούτσι

Φαλμπαλά Φραμπαλά-Καστά

O tempo'a! O mo'es!

Θασασμαθωεγωτρόπους, Κρεμμυδοσουπόν υ Τυρόν, Ανωποταμών υ Καημών, Θασασφαειοκατωκοσμοσόλους.

δεν κάνω μισές δουλειές

Μεταφρασίξ

Ευρετηρίξ: Τελείωσα το πρώτο μισό της πρώτης πλάκας, παίρνω μια ανάσα και τελειώνω το δεύτερο μισό...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 10, 2014)

Χαμπέμους σοκολάτους! 




Σκέφτομαι διάφορα συγκεκομένα ρήματα "λαρισαίικα", του τύπου για να δουμ' και θα τα βρουμ', καθώς επίσης φυσικά το χανούμ, κουζούμ, γιαβρούμ και λοιπά ουσιαστικά κι επίθετα ελληνοτουρκικής φιλίας. Σίγουρα κάτι μπορεί να γίνει με αυτά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 23, 2014)

*Η κατοικία των θεών – Λεξιλογική παρουσίαση* στον σημερινό Σαραντάκο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2014)

Από σώμα μελανούρι κι από νου μύδι, ο Νουμίδης.

Καλημέρες...


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Η κατοικία των θεών – Λεξιλογική παρουσίαση* στον σημερινό Σαραντάκο.



«Καταπληκτικό! Από τότε που οι σκλάβοι πληρώνονται, δουλεύουν καλύτερα!» 

Α, τον ξεροκέφαλο... Τον άφησε ξερό ο Νουμίδης. 

Έκαστος στο είδος του κι ο Νουμίδης στις μπούφλες. 
Ντουπλικάτα: γάτα εις διπλούν.

—Ποιον εννοεί άραγε;
—Τον εαυτό του. Μιλάει πάντα για τον εαυτό του στο τρίτο πρόσωπο.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 24, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Η κατοικία των θεών – Λεξιλογική παρουσίαση* στον σημερινό Σαραντάκο.



Και μεθαύριο αρχίζει να παίζεται _Η κατοικία των θεών _στους κινηματογράφους! Τι τρομερή σύμπτωση είναι αυτή;


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Και μεθαύριο αρχίζει να παίζεται _Η κατοικία των θεών _στους κινηματογράφους! Τι τρομερή σύμπτωση είναι αυτή;



Ακούστε, εμείς δεν είμαστε στο κόλπο, καταλαβαίνετε... Μαζευτήκαμε εδώ με μερικούς φίλους, να κάνουμε ένα μικρό μπαλ-μασκέ.







—Και τώρα τι κάνουμε, Σαραντίξ;
—Θα φυτέψουμε κι άλλα τεύχη.


----------



## daeman (Feb 18, 2015)

...
Οι χασομίζεροι:



















Sore losers:


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2015)

*Ο Αστερίξ στη χώρα των Ελβετών – Λεξιλογική παρουσίαση* στον χτεσινό Σαραντάκο.


----------



## irmar (Aug 17, 2015)

Αν θέλετε μπορώ να κοιτάξω ποιές από τις μεταφράσεις του Αστερίξ είχα κάνει εγώ. Θυμάμαι πως τότε ο Πάνος Μαμούθ μου είχε πει πως πρέπει να ξαναγίνουν εξ αρχής επειδή ήταν χάλια οι παλιότερες που κυκλοφορούσαν. Πάντως όσα τεύχη έχω εγώ είναι αυτά που έχω μεταφράσει - τα άλλα δεν μου τα έδινε - οπότε απ'αυτό θα καταλάβουμε. 

Ιρένε


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 13, 2015)

*Λεξιλογώντας για τον Αστερίξ στην Κορσική* στον σημερινό Σαραντάκο.


----------



## daeman (Oct 18, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Λεξιλογώντας για τον Αστερίξ στην Κορσική* στον σημερινό Σαραντάκο.



Κοπιάστε, ο Καφεολιτσάκης μου 'δωσε ένα κορσικάνικο τυρί τεφτέρι, που σάικα θα 'ναι τς όρεξής σας:



daeman said:


> *νηοκαυτυρός*


----------



## daeman (Oct 18, 2015)

*Boney was a warrior, way-aye-yah*

Boney was a warrior - Paul Clayton






Boney was a warrior 
Away, a-yah! 
A warrior and a terrier 
Jean Francois! 

Boney fought the Russians 
Away, a-yah! 
The Russians and the Prussians
Jean Francois! 

Moscow was a-blazing 
Away, a-yah! 
And Boney was a-raging
Jean Francois!

Boney went to Elba 
Away, a-yah! 
Boney he came back again
Jean Francois! 

Boney went to Waterloo 
Away, a-yah! 
There he got his overthrow
Jean Francois! 

Then they took him off again 
Away, a-yah! 
Aboard the Billy Ruffian
Jean Francois! 

He went to Saint Helena
Away, a-yah! 
There he was a prisoner
Jean Francois! 

Boney broke his heart and died 
Away, a-yah! 
Away in Saint Helena 
Jean Francois


Boney (Was a Warrior) - Maddy Prior







_*Waterloo*_ by Sergei Bondarchuk


----------



## daeman (Oct 18, 2015)

Themis said:


> Δαεμάνε, η τιτανομεγιστοτεράστια πλάκα είναι ότι οι Ποντίκηδες και οι Κατσούληδες είχαν έχθρα εξαιτίας ενός _τραυματισμού _από παρεξήγηση σε πανηγύρι της δεκαετίας του 1930. Κι επειδή εγώ ο άσχετος μπόμπιρας πρωτευουσιάνος εμπλεκόμουνα λόγω σογιών, είχα ρητή εντολή να μην περνάω από έναν δρόμο του χωριού στη δεκαετία του 1960, γιατί υπήρχε περίπτωση να με σκοτώσουν. Εγώ βέβαια δεν καταλάβαινα τίποτα και δεν θυμόμουνα Χριστό. Πέρασα και χαιρέτησα ευγενέστατα μια γριά, που είχε απομείνει μόνη κι έρμη, κι εκείνη με κοίταξε φαρμακερά, μπήκε στο σπίτι της και έκλεισε την πόρτα με πάταγο. 'Οποιος δεν έχει διαβάσει τον _Αστερίξ στην Κορσική_ δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει.





daeman said:


> Για να μην οφτοπικίσω άλλο σ' εκείνο το νήμα:
> 
> Τον _Αστερικάκη στην Κορσική_ θα εννοείς, Θέμη, ε; Δεν έχει γριές βέβαια, έχει όμως την πανταχού παρούσα γεροντία:





Elsa said:


> Εδώ τα εξηγεί όλα: όπου Φιλαληθίξ βάλτε Ποντίκηδες κι όπου Οκαταρινεταμπελατσιτσίξ βάλτε Κατσούληδες
> (Από τα καλύτερα τεύχη του Αστερίξ, κτγμ, μαζί με τους Βρετανούς)





daeman said:


> ...
> Κι εδώ τα εξηγούν από άλλη σκοπιά, γαλλιστί, τσι τσι!
> Οι Λουκανικάκηδες και οι Οκαταρινεταμπελλατσιτσάκηδες, στον Αστερικάκη.
> Οι Φουρτουνάτσηδες τσι οι Βροντάτσηδες, στο Αλικάτσι.
> ...





Themis said:


> Άψογη η τεκμηρίωσή σας, Δαεμάνε και Έλσα. Αρκεί να κατάλαβαν οι αναγνώστες ότι οι Φιλαληθίξ έχουν όλο το άδικο και οι Οκαταρινεταμπελατσιτσίξ όλο το δίκιο. Μη μπερδεύουμε κιόλας τη φανέλα με το σώβρακο!





AoratiMelani said:


> Ειρήσθω εν παρόδω, το τραγούδι κυκλοφόρησε και στα ελληνικά, το πάλαι ποτέ που λένε. Δεν μπόρεσα να το βρω, δεν ξέρω ποιος το διασκεύασε, αλλά η μαμά μου το τραγουδάει "Ω Καταρινέτα μπέλα, τσι, τσι, όμορφη γλυκιά κοπέλα" και τα λοιπά.





daeman said:


> Α μπράβο, Μελάνη! :)
> Κι εγώ από τη μητέρα ενός φίλου είχα μάθει ότι το "(Ω Καταρινέτα μπέλα) Τσι Τσι" είναι τραγούδι - που το τραγουδούσε στα νιάτα της, το πάλαι ποτέ που είχε κυκλοφορήσει - και όπως το λες μας το τραγούδησε κι εκείνη, σ' ένα περιγιάλι του Κρητικού πελάγου, μεταξύ σαργού και ρακής. Ήταν όμως πολλή και πολλά καλή η ρακή, οπότε δεν θυμάμαι άλλους στίχους.
> Διακοπές, θέλω διακοπές!






daeman said:


> ...
> Εβάλαμε σκιας τσι νέους να μασε ρίξουνε ένα δεντρό επαέ, να καθίζομε να κάμομε σαφί «εποικοδομητική κριτική», κρητική.



.....


----------



## daeman (Oct 18, 2015)

daeman said:


> ...
> I'm just looking
> mono vleppo
> μόνο βλέπω
> ...





Palavra said:


> Να προσθέσω ότι το abla προέρχεται από τα τουρκικά, σημαίνει «μεγάλη αδερφή» (τα λέγαμε εδώ με τον Δαιμάνο). Αυτό το ροζονάρω δεν βρήκα από πού προέρχεται ακόμα, το υποψιάζομαι για ιταλικό, βέβαια.





daeman said:


> Hai ragione, credo :):
> 
> *ragionare*
> 1. (intransitive) to reason
> ...


.....


----------



## daeman (Oct 20, 2015)

Elsa said:


> Υπάρχει όμως αυτό:



Κι αυτό:


----------



## daeman (Apr 17, 2016)

...
Ο Σαραντίξ σε νέα περιπέτεια: *Το δώρο του Καίσαρα από λεξιλογική άποψη*.



daeman said:


> *Le Cadeau de César* (1974) page 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...






AoratiMelani said:


> Κοίτα να δεις, ούτε που είχα πάρει χαμπάρι αυτό το νήμα! Όταν αναζητούσα μια ατάκα του Κακοφωνίξ, απευθύνθηκα στο φόρουμ Greek Comics.
> Βάζω εδώ το σύνδεσμο της συζήτησης, γιατί έχει ενδιαφέρον:
> Κακοφωνίξ: πού τραγουδά το "Ω μουσακά"?
> 
> Επίσης μεταφέρω τα βασικά σημεία, και θα ανεβάσω εδώ και τις εικόνες, γιατί δεν μπορείτε να τις δείτε εκεί χωρίς λογκίν:


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2022)

Ο Σαραντίξ σε νέα περιπέτεια: *Λεξιλογώντας με τον Αστερίξ και τους Νορμανδούς*.





Το πρώτο τεύχος Αστερίξ που έπιασα στα χέρια μου, κι από τότε δεν τα άφησα ποτέ.


----------

